

Tell HN: Founder Institute companies in NYC looking for cofounders - March 11 - bhousel
http://cofi-newyork.eventbrite.com/

======
oneplusone
Assuming that the tickets are evenly divided between the founder types, that
would give 10 tickets per founder type. Business tickets are sold out first
which is to be expected. However, I didn't think design would be the least
popular.

------
dustineichler
What is this, I was invited to it in the bay area... but still unsure?

------
jolie
Adorable and perturbing at the same time.

